

Internet scale companies, why do you insist on being dicks? - nickbruun
http://bruun.co/2012/10/15/why-do-you-insist-on-being-dicks

======
timmm
I didn't know you write for the Onion.

Dude seriously put down the crack pipe. Dropbox accounts were accessible using
any password for three hours. Shit happens - it's not good but shit happens.
You can guarantee someone is getting fired and that it won't ever happen
again.

"Dropbox is no longer interested in catering to anyone but businesses"

What are you talking about? Because they introduced a "team" feature means
their not interested in personal consumers? Ya right, the >700k android phones
that ship daily pre-installed with Dropbox and a complimentary 50G's of space
would prove otherwise.

"Dropbox really doesn't give a damn about your privacy"

This has to be a joke, the company has probably one of the best pedigrees in
the valley. But yes I understand your impulse to deduce a programmer's error
to a room full of bad guys or "dicks".

Your whole blog is ragtime man and HN isn't the place for it. Here's a novel
idea if you really think these guys are "dicks" then maybe you should have
some "balls" and stop using their product.

